# Green bottles - Saxlehner Bitterquelle



## Walkertx (Sep 4, 2012)

Here are two bottles that are almost identical. They are both olive green, although there is a slight different in coloration, and one is about 3/8" shorter than the other. The taller one is 9.5" tall.

 The only information I've been able to find says that some of these bottles are also reproductions, or machine-made bottles made to look like hand-blown bottles. I'm putting these in the before 1900 forum because the seam does not go through the lip on the top of either bottle.


----------



## Walkertx (Sep 4, 2012)

Bottom of the bitterquelle bottles:


----------



## epackage (Sep 4, 2012)

They aren't repros, they are mineral waters that everyone loves when they first get into collecting because of their crude appearance and great color, there are a ton of them out there for sale on Ebay and I'm sure there are a few hundred in the basements of many of the collectors here on ABN. They look nice in a window and are one of the more attractive "commons"...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi, these are so common they would never be reproduced. They are very beautiful in my opinion though. I'll never get rid of the ONE that I have... Unless I cross upon a nice one with a label.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 4, 2012)

took me a while but I pawned all mine off on non-bottle people.
 so none in my basement or attic.
 I still admit they look cool...but I dont want them taking up shelf space[]


 Hungarian I beleive...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a few cases of them in my shed...They are very nice to look at! []


----------



## druggistnut (Sep 5, 2012)

You'll see on the label that it is referred to as "Aperient water," which is the same thing as a laxative. According to what I copied and pasted here, they claimed it was for other things, as well...
 >> A wineglassful of aperient water was drunk before breakfast every day to avoid constipation, to help disorders of the liver and prevent fat deposits in the body. The water was also recommended for pregnant women and those experiencing â€˜female diseasesâ€™.<<

 Bill


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Sep 6, 2012)

I agree with all above, with one caution....avoid hot or direct sunlit windows as these bottles are particularly prone to cracking from mild/moderate temperature changes. I just dug 3 last week and 2 cracked just while drying out from washing sitting on a shaded shelf. They were poorly anealed, which caused much of the whittle appearances, I've been told......Jack


----------

